# Focus Digital - Polar-Jet industrial



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wonder if someone have bought or planned to get this DTG printer.

Any input welcome.

FOCUS DIGITAL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44AOUodn0v4

I found the specs over rated in my opinion.
Printing speed (43*55cm area)
High quality: 1440*1440dpi 75pcs shirt/ Hour

Focus has not a good review, but the design is cool.

Cheers


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Max printing size : 1180x500mm


----------

